# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si e mendoni zgjidhjen e problemeve etnike në Ballkan?

## Coli-i-vogël

*Si e mendoni zgjidhjen e problemeve etnike në Ballkan*

Ballkani, ky zjarr i fshehur, thuhet neper disa revista! Por ju si mendoni se mund te zgjidhen problemet etnike ne gadishullin 'fanatik' ballkanik?

----------


## MaDaBeR

Zgjidhja e vetme eshte Krijimi i Shteteve Etnike, te gjthe do mernin ate qe i takon me krijimin e Shteteve Etnike keshtu qe dhe do kishte me shume qetesi.

*Lukas*

----------


## njemik

Po integrimi ne K.E. nuk eshte opsion..??

----------


## njemik

e bukur eshte dhe ajo shprehja

Po su zgjith ceshtja e P..... tek shqiptaret nuk ka paqe ne ballkan
pak banale por mendoj se ka pak te vertete brenda.

----------


## Sa Kot

Te gjithe te marrin pjesen qe i takon edhe te ndryshojne menyren e te menduarit. Ne vend qe te mendojne per vllaznira ose per armiqesira, te mendojne se si t'a cojne shtetin e tyre te ri perpara. Nuk i rruhet me njeriu se nga je, puna eshte te c'fare je ne gjendje te besh per te ecur perpara.

Nqs ata harxhojne kohen duke u share e duke u vrare, vetes se tyre i bejne me shume dem. Imagjino nqs keto gjera do ishin zgjidhur vite me pare, ato vende do ishin shume me te perparuara tani.

I kapin me vonese keto gjera ballkaniket, prandaj kane perfunduar si mos me keq. Shume opinion, shume pak perparesi.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Akili-A

ballkanasit e kane vertetuar ne historine moderne se nuk mund te jetojne te pavarur....(duan kerbac te koka)..se jane te pa pergjegjshem.....
dhe per te jetuar ne paqe e demokraci i duhet te krijoje nje vartesi pozitive nje vizion me i larte se vizioni komb......vizioni europian.....

----------


## ILLUZION

seshte per ne politika ja u le juve te mereni :P

----------


## alibaba

E vetmja zgjidhje:
Ballkani Ilirik
pa sllavë pa grekë pa magjupë pa bullgarë pa turqë etj etj
vetëm shqiptarë me prejardhje ilire.

----------

